# Ft. Stewart hunt just 2 weeks away



## pajohn

Mar. 11th we should arrive for a week of hog hunting and relaxing.


----------



## AdamFly

Are you hunting small arms or archery? Most of the areas west of 119 are closed right now. I was down there a week or two ago and I think there was maybe 13 areas open to big game firearms


----------



## ChainReactionGC

AdamFly said:


> Are you hunting small arms or archery? Most of the areas west of 119 are closed right now. I was down there a week or two ago and I think there was maybe 13 areas open to big game firearms




Both sides of 119 open back up to big game weapons the day after small game.


----------



## AdamFly

Oh yeah your right about that my bad.


----------



## BowArrow

I will be doing some hog hunting at FS beginning next week. I bow hunted FS in the 60's, 70's and 80's for deer but have never hunted hogs. I went this past summer but it was too hot. I will be camping in the primitive area and would like to meet some of you. How many will be coming down? I will plan to come down that week as I am retired and can go any time. Find the oldest (79) person in the campground and that will be me.


----------



## Snookpimpin

i leased 2k acres on the southern border of ft stewart for 10 years that place was LOADED with hogs. you could kill as many as you wanted and there would be 20 more the next day just sitting there under the feeder waiting on you to show up.


----------



## pajohn

Will also be in primitive areas stop in Rav 4 Pa. tags


----------



## SELFBOW

pajohn said:


> Will also be in primitive areas stop in Rav 4 Pa. tags



Campground is closed until further notice. Construction going on. Better call ahead for any plans. Camping, weapons, etc. Alot has changed recently.


----------



## pajohn

*Pajohn*

Holbrook is closed until Mar. 10th.


----------



## IFLY4U

Our group will be there Wednesday thru Monday. Looking forward to another great week of fellowship and hunting.


----------



## cutty2704

*Good luck*

Just got back last weekend. The base is being controlled burned all over, Armys training all over, Gun registration laws changed now its a 3 day wait period before you can even step foot on base with a firearm while registrations going thru Which includes crossbows now there labeled as a firearm. Environmental is trapping the crap out of the pigs . The military just did a controlled hunt on many areas just for pigs. And the campgrounds closed there making more camper spots and primitive camping spots will be in the very back .


----------



## tracker12

We were planning on heading down on Saturday.  Heard about the waiting list and camp closing issues.  Thought the camping was only closed for a few days while tree cutting was done.


----------



## NealLauderman

I am headed down on Wednesday evening.  I guess I better call.  This 3 day wait period is new news for me


----------



## ChainReactionGC

NealLauderman said:


> I am headed down on Wednesday evening.  I guess I better call.  This 3 day wait period is new news for me



The 3 day wait isn't a big deal. Just send the form with the online system they use ahead of time. They call when it's done and you go pick up the COPs form. Good luck this week. I will be out there this weekend. (And every other weekend).


----------



## tracker12

I saw the online form but from the way I read it the form has to be dropped off not submitted online.


----------



## ChainReactionGC

tracker12 said:


> I saw the online form but from the way I read it the form has to be dropped off not submitted online.



No. Military have to drop off, civilians can use the online function to submit the form. After the 3 days they will call to tell you  that you're good or not. Then all you have to do is go pick up the COPS before you bring the firearm on base.  My buddies did theirs and got the calls already.

Tony, this is Tom.... You could have just called me. Lol


----------



## cutty2704

If you have a military base close to you you can register it there and all the bases all branches are linked. And campgrounds closed till like the middle/end of march.


----------



## tracker12

Thanks Tom appreciate it


----------



## NealLauderman

So there shouldn't be any delays if we are using the same guns as the previous years, correct?  Just go in and pick up a new print out...


----------



## ChainReactionGC

NealLauderman said:


> So there shouldn't be any delays if we are using the same guns as the previous years, correct?  Just go in and pick up a new print out...



You don't have your printout from last year? If not, the only problem you will have is getting the guy behind the counter to acknowledge you're standing there and actually get off his butt to help you. He is the most miserable person I've ever encountered. I say hello and goodbye to everyone.....He has yet to answer me. Lol

If the lady a there, she will help you pretty fast.


----------



## huntfishhike

We hunted the base a little over a week ago. The 72 hr wait for weapons registration was a big surprise. I think it started on Feb 9th. We basically thought we weren't going to hunt when we found out. They had already turned away quite a few out of state hunters. We got lucky that a retired military guy made a fuss, plus the ladies at the pass and permit office started calling some higher up folks. I guess someone finally decided to make an exception for us and the others patiently waiting and we were able to register our weapons at building 226 with no delay, and were able to hunt. 

A couple words of caution: mosquitoes were very bad this year so go prepared or otherwise get tortured. Also many units were closed and some units had controlled burns.


----------



## cutty2704

*Huntfishhike*

When did you go huntfishhike. I was.there presidents day weekend.


----------



## huntfishhike

Yep same weekend we were there.


----------



## tracker12

Well I struggled thru the online process today.  Boy the Army sure made sending an attachment way more difficult than it should be. Now we'll see if it gets processed.  Due to the campground closure we moved out trip till the 11th.  Hoping for some cooler weather to lay the bugs done some.


----------



## NealLauderman

ChainReactionGC said:


> You don't have your printout from last year? If not, the only problem you will have is getting the guy behind the counter to acknowledge you're standing there and actually get off his butt to help you. He is the most miserable person I've ever encountered. I say hello and goodbye to everyone.....He has yet to answer me. Lol
> 
> If the lady a there, she will help you pretty fast.




I probably do.  Wasn't sure if it was like the base here in VA where the printout needs to be updated yearly.  Luckily I can register my guns here and they are all on the same database.  The form is even the exact same besides the name of the base.

Is the guy you are talking about a heavier set African American?  If so I know who you are talking about.  I thought we were going to go to blows 2 years ago.  He had a family portrait of Obama's family in his office.  In hopes of striking up conversation I asked if he had ever met them (thought it was odd having a family photo and maybe thought he was related somehow?).  Anyways, he flipped a gasket and started calling me racist and just went completely overboard.  It was a wild few moments.


----------



## Bama B

were are you getting the online weapons registration link. I see the forms but not the online link.


----------



## hpericht

Here you go. Follow the instructions on the right. Pretty easy and convenient. You can also go to Hunter to pick up your completed form as well. 

http://www.stewart.army.mil/info/?id=463&p=7


----------



## pajohn

Additional registration done, also used online which was a bit over my head but got my son to do it he had no problem. submitted around 7pm after 7am next morning got a call from Ft. Stewart questioning my birth year of 2014 very polite gentleman, made change and said all was done no problem. All is now ready  see you on the 11th.


----------



## NealLauderman

Anyone know whether previous years gun registrations expire?  I was going back through some of my past ones and noticed that the expiration was INDEF.  But the one I got last year expired already.  I didn't think to ask them.


----------



## hunterofopportunity

I didn't think they expired I have had the same one since it started.


----------



## mose

I recently registered (3 weeks ago) a new shotgun on Hunter and it only took a few minutes to get a new print out. I don't know if it was because I already had other weapons registered or not.


----------



## pajohn

All is ready just need to pack the trailer on Friday and head south Sat. morning, hope for good weather. See ya all at Ft. stewart.


----------



## IFLY4U

We just finished our hunt and had a great time. We saw hogs every day and ended up killing 15 and wounded 2 that we lost.


----------



## mose

IFLY4U said:


> We just finished our hunt and had a great time. We saw hogs every day and ended up killing 15 and wounded 2 that we lost.



Nice work! Sounds like a great time.


----------



## pajohn

Well primitive are not done at Holbrook Koa full anyone have any suggestions motel will be our last choice.


----------



## Jcook54

ChainReactionGC said:


> The 3 day wait isn't a big deal. Just send the form with the online system they use ahead of time. They call when it's done and you go pick up the COPs form. Good luck this week. I will be out there this weekend. (And every other weekend).



What is the COPs form?  I have a rifle registered and it's got a red PMO stamped in several places but I don't see any COPs form in the information I currently have.


----------



## ChainReactionGC

Jcook54 said:


> What is the COPs form?  I have a rifle registered and it's got a red PMO stamped in several places but I don't see any COPs form in the information I currently have.




 Central Operations Police Suite (COPS). That is the form you have with the red PMO stamps. It is what they call the firm, since it is the database it is printed from.


----------



## huntingonthefly

pajohn said:


> Well primitive are not done at Holbrook Koa full anyone have any suggestions motel will be our last choice.



Know a couple options if u havent found anything. U sure picked a good time to go, Im on the flip side with ice and snow up here working in northern PA where u just left lol. Enjoy the better weather, making me homesick. Kinda envious as I haunt Stewart a lot.


----------



## BowArrow

Planned on going down and camping at Holbrook and doing some hog hunting this week but will wait until campground opens up. Will go Tuesday for the day. In the mean time, I will be setting some catfish lines in the Ogeechee River.


----------



## tracker12

Doesn't look like the campground will open anytime soon. We stopped by today and could not get a straight answer from anyone


----------

